# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Τι παπαγαλο να παρω?

## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω στην ενοτητα των παπαγαλων.Αν και εχουμε πολλα καναρινια,η κορη μου(7 χρονων),θελει να παρουμε εναν ημερο παπαγαλο η παπαγαλακι.Τι ρατσα πιστευεται οτι θα ηταν η καταλληλοτερη?
Πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα ενα parrotlet.Ηταν βολικο λογω μεγεθους,ηρεμο καθοταν στο χερι,δεν φωναζε,παρολα αυτα δαγκωνε.Σκεφτομαι παντως οτι θα ηταν καλη επιλογη.Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο! Μία καλή επιλογή για αρχάριους είναι τα cockatiel. Είναι αρκετά ήρεμα πουλάκια που δένονται με τα άτομα που τα φροντίζουν, έχουν ωραίους και ποικίλους χρωματισμούς και είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος από τα parrotlet (έχουν αρκετά μακριά ουρά). Τα parrotlet είναι πιο κτητικά με το χώρο τους και απαιτούν λίγη περισσότερη εμπειρία. Επίσης καλή επιλογή είναι και τα budgie, απλά είναι λίγο πιο αεικίνητα και είναι πιο δύσκολο να κάτσουν για ώρα σε ένα σημείο για χάδια όπως τα cockatiel. Σου παραθέτω διάφορα άρθρα για τις επιλογές που σου πρότεινα! 

*Budgies.

**(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(19) Πτερόροια
(20) Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς των παπαγάλων Budgie!
(21) Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας

Cockatiels

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20) Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21) Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22) Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel
(28) Πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το cockatiel σας ;*

----------


## gtsaka

Ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## gtsaka

Παντως το κοκατιλ ειναι μεγαλουτσικο,αν δαγκωσει,εστω και για να παιξει,φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να ειναι δυσαρεστη εμπειρια για την κορη μου.Επισης εχω ακουσει οτι βγαζουν μια σκονη σαν πουδρα.Ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι οι cockatoo και τα cockatiel αποβάλλουν αυτήν την πούδρα-σκόνη σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό στο περιβάλλον από άλλους παπαγάλους και ενδέχεται να δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε άτομα με άσθμα και άλλα αναπνευστικά προβλήματα. Ωστόσο, με συχνή καθαριότητα του κλουβιού, τον αξεσουάρ αλλά και του σπιτιού (ξεσκόνισμα, σκούπισμα, σφουγγάρια) δε θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Αυτά ισχύουν κυρίως για τους χειμερινούς μήνες που το σπίτι δεν αερίζεται και η σκόνη συσσωρεύεται.

Τα cockatiel επίσης και ιδιαίτερα τα ήμερα δε δαγκώνουν σχεδόν ποτέ και όταν το κάνουν είναι πιο απαλό και από τα parrotlet. Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι το μικρότερο είδος των cockatoo που είναι παπαγάλοι που θεωρούνται εξαιρετικά ανθρωποκεντρικοί. Τα περί του δαγκώματος μπορούν να το βεβαιώσουν και άτομα που έχουν coxkatiel.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι βγάζουν μία πούδρα αλλά είναι τόσο μικρά σε μέγεθος που δεν την καταλαβαίνεις ιδιαίτερα, εκτός φυσικά αν είσαι αλλεργικός! Το δάγκωμα των κοκατίλ θα πονέσει μόνο αν τρομάξουν πάρα πολύ. Το πουλάκι που έχω ταίσει στο χέρι δεν με έχει πονέσει ποτέ, ούτε και τα υπόλοιπα από τη στιγμή που σέβεσαι τα όρια τους και δεν θα πας να τα πιάσεις με ολόκληρη τη παλάμη από τη ράχη. Αυτό είναι το μόνο που φοβούνται! 
Από εκεί και πέρα έχουν άλλα 2 στάδια πριν το δάγκωμα του φόβου. Πρώτα θα απομακρυνθούν αν φοβούνται και μετά θα κάνουν έναν ήχο τύπου "χχχχχχ" για να σου δείξουν ότι θέλουν να απομακρυνθείς. Μιας και η κόρη σου είναι μεγάλο κοριτσάκι πιστεύω πως αν της το πεις, θα το σεβαστεί και θα το καταλαβαίνει! Αν το κάνει αυτό, δεν πρόκειται να τη δαγκώσει ποτέ, ειδικά αν σας συνηθίσει και έρχεται πάνω σας!

----------


## gtsaka

Αν και δεν εχω προβει ακομα σε αγορα,μαλλον εχω καταληξει σε cockatiel.Θα παρω πρωτα το καταλληλο κλουβι.Εχω δει καποια σε μεγαλο και γνωστο pet shop στην περιοχη της Νικαιας,σε καλη τιμη.Το κλουβι θα ειναι στο σαλονι σε κεντρικο σημειο,πιστευω αυτο θα ειναι καλο για το πουλι γιατι θα μας βλεπει τις περισσοτερες ωρες της ημερας,ακομα και αν δεν ασχολουμαστε αμεσα μαζι του.Καποια πραγματα που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω επιπλεον ειναι τα εξης.Εφοσον θα ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι θα πρεπει να εχω τα φωτα του σαλονιου αναμενα?θα το βαλω σε σχετικα φωτεινο σημειο,αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι αρκετο το φυσικο φως που θα λαμβανει.Λογικα θα πρεπει να το σκεπαζω  με καποιο υφασμα.Πρεπει να γινεται στανταρ συγκεκριμενες ωρες καθε μερα αυτο,η αρκει να του εξασφαλιζω το 10ωρο που θα ειναι σκεπασμενο?
**********

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη το κοκατιλ! Θα το χαρειτε κι εσεις και η η κορη σας! Σχετικα με την πουδρα που αναφερεις παραπανω, υπαρχει οντως και αμα εχετε καποιο θεμα με ασθμα ή αλλεργιες ισως και να υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα. Παντως με μια λογικη καθαριοτητα δε προλαβαινει να συσσωρευτει με ενα μονο κοκατιλ.

Επισης καλυτερα να ψαξεις καποιον εκτροφεα. Θα σου προτεινα να αποφυγεις να παρεις καποιο κοκατιλ απο πετ σοπ γιατι δεν ειναι καλες οι συνθηκες τους.

Οταν λες σε κεντρικο σημειο στο σαλονι τι εννοεις; Καλο ειναι να ειναι σε τοιχο ωστε να νιωθει ασφαλεια και οχι εντελως εκτεθειμενο. Αλλα ναι ειναι καλο να σας βλεπει κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας ακομα και αν δεν ασχολειστε μαζι του.

Σχετικα με τα φωτα και τον υπνο, πρεπει να κρατας σταθερες ωρες που κοιμαται και ξυπναει. Επισης το σκεπασμα το βραδυ τα βοηθαει να ηρεμησουν και να κοιμηθουν, αρκει να μην ειναι εντελως σκεπασμενο και σκοτεινα. Απο μια πλευρα ασε λιγο ανοιχτα ωστε να εχει μια σχετικη επαφη με τον γυρω χωρο και να μπαινει φως στο κλουβι. Ακομα, το βραδυ δεν πρεπει να επικρατει απολυτο σκοταδι, αλλα θα αναβεις ενα μικρο φωτακι. Το χειμωνα οι 10 ωρες ειναι λιγες. Κοιμουνται και 12ωρο. Το καλοκαιρι και λιγοτερο απο 10. Γενικα θα αυξομειωνεις τις ωρες συμφωνα με τις εποχες. Για περισσοτερο φυσικο φως θα το βγαζεις με το κλουβι στο μπαλκονι οταν νιωθεις κι εσυ ανετα να κατσεις στο μπαλκονι. Δε θα το αφηνεις μονο γιατι υπαρχουν πολλα αρπακτικα και δεν εχει την καταλληλη συρματινη προφυλαξη το κλουβι. Με λιγα λογια, θα παιρνετε παρεα το καφεδακι σας στο μπαλκονι!

Τελος να κανεις ερευνα για τη διατροφη. Ειναι το πιο σημαντικο κομματι για εναν υγιη παπαγαλο.

----------


## gtsaka

Σε ευχαριστω alex για τις πολυτιμες διευκρινησεις.Δεν σκοπευω φυσικα να παρω απο Pet Shop,αλλα απο εκτροφεα.Εχω κανει καποιες διερευνητικες επαφες ηδη.Με εναν εκτροφεα που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι κανει αναπαραγωγη ολο το χρονο και μου φανηκε περιεργο αυτο.Το κλουβι θα βλεπει σε τοιχο και θα εχει αμεση επαφη με εμας σχεδον ολη τη διαρκεια της μερας.Αν κρινω οτι δεν εχει αρκετο φως μεσα, ειναι καλυτερα να αναβω τα φωτα του σαλονιου?Μπορω να το βγαζω στο μπαλκονι για λιγες ωρες,απλα σκεφτομαι το μεσα εξω και την διαφορα θερμοκρασιας μηπως το επηρεασει.Εχω μεγαλη βεραντα,ειναι κλεισμενη απο παντου γιατι εξω εχω πολλα καναρινια ,κυριως εκλεισα για να γλυτωσω απο τα περιστερια,οπως και εγινε,αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχει προστασια και απο αρπακτικα αν και δεν εχω δει ποτε κανενα,ειναι και η περιοχη τετοια(Αθηνα,σχεδον κεντρο).

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τοσο λιγο φως εχει το σπιτι; 

Δε θα το βγαζεις με τα πολλα τα κρυα. Ισχυει οτι οι αποτομες αλλαγες θερμοκρασιες μπορουν να τα αρρωστησουν. Οπως σου ειπα ενα πολυ καλο κριτηριο ειναι αν εσυ μπορεις να κατσεις στο μπαλκονι ανετα. Αν εσυ μπορεις να κατσεις ανετα (εκτος κι αν εισαι απ'αυτους που και το χειμωνα κυκλοφορουν με κοντομανικα  :Stick Out Tongue: ) τοτε μπορει και το κοκατιλ.

----------


## gtsaka

Αργησα ,αλλα εκανα το πρωτο βημα.Πηρα το...κλουβι.Δεν ειναι μεγαλο στο μηκος και στο πλατος,αλλα εχει υψος.νομιζω αυτο ειναι πιο σημαντικο για τον παπαγαλο.Αν ολα πανε καλα την Πεμπτη θα τον εχω

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Νομιζω το κενο αναμεσα στα καγκελα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο για κοκατιλ.

----------


## gtsaka

Δεν ξερω.Θελω να πιστευω πως οχι...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μετρησε το και πες μας να σου πουμε αν ειναι οκ.

----------


## xrisam

Δεν φαίνεται η φωτογραφία.

----------


## gtsaka

Οτι ανεβαζα με το postimage δεν φαινεται πια,ισως καταργηθηκε η σελιδα,αυτο ειναι το κλουβι,το ανοιγμα ειναι περιπου 2 εκατοστα.Πηρα και το κοκατιλ χτες ενα πανεμροφο white face,θα το βαλω συντομα φωτο,ειναι ημερο,ταισμενο στο χερι αλλα ειναι πολυ επιφυλακτικο μεχρι στιγμης και ειμαι λιγο ανησυχος,δεν ερχεται μονο του στο χερι,το κραταω και του δινω κεχρι και το χαιδευω ελπιζοντας να με συνηθισει,ετσι μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας που μου το εδωσε.Εσεις τι λετε?ενταξει αλλαξε περιβαλλον,ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο.αλλα θα επρεπε να με φοβαται?δεν θα επρεπε να καθεται ηδη στο χερι?εφοσον ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι?Παντως με το κλουβι δεν φαινεται ναα εχει προβλημα,και με δεδομενο οτι ειναι 70 ημερων θα μεγαλωσει και αλλο και θα ειναι οκ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτό είναι ένας πάρα πολύ ωραίος μύθος των εκτροφέων ως ένα βαθμό! Ναι τα ταισμένα στο χέρι πιθανόν να είναι πιο ήρεμα με τον άνθρωπο, να αποδεχτούν πιο εύκολα την αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος και τα νέα πρόσωπα, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι λούτρινα και δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη διαφορά. Χρειάζεται και εκεί χρόνος να συνηθίσουν το νέο κλουβί και τους νέους ανθρώπους. Θεωρώ πολύ λάθος πρακτική να το κρατάς και να του δίνεις κεχρί. Θα πρέπει να αφήσεις το πουλάκι να εγκληματιστεί και να σε πλησιάσει μόνο του όπως πρέπει, αλλιώς θα γίνει φοβικό με τα χέρια σας. 

Επίσης, το τάισμα στο χέρι δεν αρκεί. Αν ο εκτροφέας την ίδια εποχή ταίζει 20 πουλιά και απλά τα πιάνει 5 φορές τη μέρα, τα ταίζει και μετά τα ξαναβάζει στη "θερμοκοιτίδα" τους, δεν πρόκειται να συνηθίσουν τόσο τον άνθρωπο. Θα πρέπει να ασχολείται και μαζί τους, να περνάνε χρόνο, να τα χαιδεύει κλπ.  Μπορείς να διαβάσεις και εδώ κάποια πράγματα Είναι θεμιτό το τάισμα νεοσσών με κρέμα; (Συζήτηση)

Η δική μου συμβουλή είναι να μην πιέσεις καταστάσεις με βάση την λογική ότι είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι και "θα έπρεπε" να κάνει κάποια πράγματα. Κάθε ζώο είναι ξεχωριστό, με τη δική του προσωπικότητα και τις δικές του αντιδράσεις, δεν γίνεται να μπαίνουν όλα σε ένα καλούπι. Ο εκτροφέας θα σου πει 1002 πράγματα για να σου αποδείξει ότι το "προιόν" είναι αυτό ακριβώς που θέλεις να είναι, ήμερο.  Δώσε χρόνο στο πουλάκι να συνηθίσει, τάισε το κεχρί από το κλουβί και πολύ σύντομα θα κάνει και όσα θέλουμε όλοι να κάνει το παπαγαλάκι μας! Είναι και αυτό μια διαδικασία στην οποία δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε ανυπόμονοι, πρέπει να πάμε με τους ρυθμούς του κάθε πτηνού ξεχωριστά!

----------


## gtsaka

Καλημερα Κωνσταντινα.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες και τις λαμβανω σοβαρα υποψιν.Απο την αλλη βλεπω τα κοκατιλ που εχει πουλησει ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας στη σελιδα του στο FB ,σε αναρτησεις που ανεβαζουν αυτοι που τα πηραν και ειναι πραγματικα ημερα.Ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος,θα του μιλησω παλι.Παντως ο Ροκυ(ετσι τον λεμε  :Happy:  )αν τον πιασεις δαγκωνει αλλα πολυ ελαφρα,οχι για να σε πονεσει,οταν το πηρα, χαιδεψα και ενα αλλο κοκατιλ που ειχε,αγριο και με δαγκωσε τοσο δυνατα ,που σχεδον ματωσα.Πριν 20 χρονια ειχα εναν παπαγαλο παλι απο εκτροφεα(οχι κοκατιλ),απο την πρωτη στιγμη καθοταν στο χερι,δεν ηθελε περιοδο προσαρμογης,αλλα ειχε το κακο οτι δαγκωνε δυνατα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε αυτές τις αναρτήσεις, αναφέρεται αν ήταν ήμερα από την πρώτη στιγμή ή αν τα άφησαν να εγκληματιστούν πρώτα στο χώρο τους; Ακόμα και ήμερα να ήταν παρόλα αυτά, σημασία έχει το πουλάκι που εσύ έχεις μπροστά σου και με τον τρόπο του σου δείχνει ότι θέλει λίγο να συνηθίσει. 

Συνήθως τα ήμερα δεν δαγκώνουν τόσο δυνατά που να σε πονέσουν, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δείχνουν τα δυσαρέσκεια τους. Το ένα κοκατίλ κοριτσάκι μου το τάισα εγώ στο χέρι από 20 ημερών επειδή το μάδησε ο μπαμπάς της και το μάτωνε. Φυσικά δεν την τάιζα απλά, αλλά την είχα πάνω μου, κάναμε τα χάδια μας, την παρότρυνα να μάθει να πετάει κλπ. Είναι πολύ πολύ ήμερη μαζί μου, μπορώ να της κάνω "ότι θέλω", αλλά αν ας πούμε την πιάσω από όλο της το σώμα θα μου δείξει ότι δεν της αρέσει και θα με δαγκώσει ελαφρά. Αν χαιδεύω κάποιο άλλο κοκατίλ και ζηλεύει (γιατί έχουμε και αυτά), θα έρθει να μου δαγκώσει το χέρι πάλι ελαφρά. Το μήνυμα το περνάνε δηλαδή, απλά πιο ανώδυνα για μας. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να το ακούσουμε, γιατί αν δουν και εκείνα ότι με το απαλό δάγκωμα δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, θα περάσουν στο χειρότερο. 

Είναι ένα γλυκάκι!!! Πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Το κλουβι ειναι ακαταλληλο για κοκατιλ. Το διακενο πρεπει να ειναι 1,2 με 1,6 χιλ. 
Επισης νομιζω πρεπει να μετριασεις τις απαιτησεις σου απο το πουλι. Οπως σωστα ειπε η Κωνσταντινα δεν ειναι λουτρινο κουκλακι για να το κανεις οτι θελεις. Πρεπει να το σεβαστεις και να τους δωσεις το χωρο και τον χρονο του. Δε θα το πιεζεις να κανει κατι που δε θελει αλλιως θα εχεις τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα. Σιγα σιγα θα συνηθισει το καινουργιο περιβαλλον του και θα  ανοιχτει. 
Επισης σχετικα με το  "ειχε το κακο οτι δαγκωνε δυνατα" - δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πραγμα. Για να δαγκωνει ενα πτηνο σημαινει οτι του εκανες κατι που δεν ηθελε και καλα εκανε και δαγκωνε. Ενα πτηνο που το σεβεσαι και ακολουθεις το ρυθμο του και αφηνεις να εξελιχθει η σχεση μαζι του σταδιακα δε δαγκωνει. 
Ακομα τα ταισμενα στο χερι πτηνα εμφανιζουν περρισοτερα προβληματα, τοσο παθολογικα οσο και ψυχολογικα, σε σχεση με πτηνα που εχουν ταιστει απο τους γονεις τους. Μπορει να φαινονται πολυ ομορφα στο facebook που δεχονται χαδια οσο ειναι ακομα μικρα αλλα το facebook δεν μπορει να αποτυπωσει τις μακροπροθεσμες επιπτωσεις. Θεωρω οτι καλο θα ηταν να μην κρεμεσαι απο το τι θα πει ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας αλλα να ψαχτεις μονος σου τοσο στο παρον φορουμ οσο και σε αλλους χωρους ωστε να αποκτησεις μια καλυτερη εικονα σχετικα με τις αναγκες των κοκατιλ.

----------


## panos70

Να το χαιρεσαι ειναι ισως το ποιο ομορφο κοκατιλ που εχω δει σε φορουμ , το ασπρο με το καφε δενει  πολυ ωραια επανω του

----------


## gtsaka

Αλεξανδρε,ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος και αρκετα νοημων για να ξερω οτι εχω να κανω με ενα ζωντανο πλασμα και οχι με παιχνιδι,εξαλλου δεν ερχομαι πρωτη φορα σε επαφη με ζωα.Απλως προσπαθω να βρω τον καταλληλο τροπο για να το προσεγγισω και να το κανω να νιωσει ανετα.Σεβαστη η αποψη σας για αυτο και την ζηταω,απο την αλλη και αυτος που μου το εδωσε και εχει μεγαλωσει εκατονταδες πουλια,φανταζομαι ειναι και αυτος σχετικος,και δεν θα ηθελε να μου δινει λαθος συμβουλες,για εναν επιπλεον λογο οτι μπορω να του παραπονεθω οτι αυτο που μου πουλησε δεν ανταποκρινεται στις προσδοκιες που μου δημιουργησε.Σχετικα με τον παπαγαλο που ειχα παλια ανεβαινε κανονικα στο χερι,το μονο "κακο",που του εκανα ηταν να τον χαιδευω.Το δεχοταν αλλα με πολλες δαγκωματιες ενδιαμεσα.
Το κλουβι δεν γινεται να αλλαξει,Μου ειπε θα το συνηθισει και οταν θα εχει αναπτυχθει πληρως θα ειναι οκ.

----------


## gtsaka

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ,εδωσα κατι παραπανω σε χρηματα,αλλα πιστευω και εγω αξιζε τον κοπο.

----------


## xrisam

> Οτι ανεβαζα με το postimage δεν φαινεται πια,ισως καταργηθηκε η σελιδα,αυτο ειναι το κλουβι,το ανοιγμα ειναι περιπου 2 εκατοστα.Πηρα και το κοκατιλ χτες ενα πανεμροφο white face,θα το βαλω συντομα φωτο,ειναι ημερο,ταισμενο στο χερι αλλα ειναι πολυ επιφυλακτικο μεχρι στιγμης και ειμαι λιγο ανησυχος,δεν ερχεται μονο του στο χερι,το κραταω και του δινω κεχρι και το χαιδευω ελπιζοντας να με συνηθισει,ετσι μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας που μου το εδωσε.Εσεις τι λετε?ενταξει αλλαξε περιβαλλον,ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο.αλλα θα επρεπε να με φοβαται?δεν θα επρεπε να καθεται ηδη στο χερι?εφοσον ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι?Παντως με το κλουβι δεν φαινεται ναα εχει προβλημα,και με δεδομενο οτι ειναι 70 ημερων θα μεγαλωσει και αλλο και θα ειναι οκ



Γιώργος μπορείς να μετρήσεις ακριβως το διάκενο και το χιλιοστο έχει σημασία.

Πριν χρόνια είχα ακατάλληλο κλουβι και μια μέρα βρήκα τον Ξερξη με σφηνωμένο κεφάλι!!! Ευτυχώς απο τύχη γύρισα νωρίτερα...

Το σημερινό κλουβι μου έχει 1,8 και είναι οκ.

Είναι κουκλάκι να το χαίρεσαι.

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα Χρυσα σε ευχαριστω.Ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο ρε γμτ.2,5 εκατοστα στα οριζοντια καγκελα και 3 στα καθετα.Τι να πω,αν ειναι τοσο επικινδυνο να παρω αυριο κιολας αλλο κλουβι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πολύ μεγάλο ναι. Το δικό μου είναι στα δύο εκατοστά, αλλά παραπάνω πάει πολύ. Και δεν μεγαλώνει και τόσο το κεφάλι τους. Έχω μεγαλωσει μωρά κοκατιλ και ξέρω την ανάπτυξη τους. Όταν φτάνουν στο σημείο να τρώνε μόνα τους, δεν μεγαλώνουν και πολύ παραπάνω για να πεις ότι δεν θα έχει θέμα.

----------


## gtsaka

Θα κοιταξω για κλουβι τελικα...

----------


## gtsaka

το καινουριο μας κλουβι...

----------


## binary

Το τσουλουφι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα - να τοι χαιρεσαι! Καλυτερα αν θα ηθελες να αλλαζες θεση στη μια πατηθρα ωστε να μην ειναι 'χιαστη' οπως τωρα. Μπορεις να τη βαλεις λιγο πιο ψηλα σε ενα σημειο που οταν κανει 'κακουλια' να μην λερωσει ταιστρα για παραδειγμα. Επισης παρε μερικα καλαμακια για φραπε - θα δεις καποια λενε 'μη τοξικα' στη συσκευασια τους και φτιαξε παιχνιδια - τα λατρευουν να τα μασουλανε! Μπορεις για παραδειγμα να παρεις 3 καλαμακια μαζι, και να τα κανεις κομπους μεχρι να γινουν σαν μια μικρη 'μπαλιτσα'. Εαν καταφερω και προλαβω, θα σου βγαλω φωτο να δεις.

Επισης... εαν χρειαστεις κοριτσακι για συντροφια του τσουλοφιου σου, θα χαρω να σου δωσω 1 θηλυκο με δαχτυλιδι που εχει περασει ΄πτηνιατρικη' επισκψη και ειναι υγειεστατο.

Ο,το χρειαστεις, εδω ειμαστε.

Και παλι να σου ζησει και να το χαιρεσαι - βαλε κι ενα ματοχαντρο καλου κακου!

Καλη συνεχεια φιλε μου.

----------


## gtsaka

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  Νεκταριε ,σχετικα με τα καλαμακια θα το κοιταξω,παντως του εχω αγορασει παιχνιδι απο pet και μεχρι τωρα δεν ασχολειται καθολου.
Τις πατηθρες ηθελα να τις βαλω παραλληλα αλλα δεν ταιριαζουν σε αυτο το κλουβι,ισως παρω σκουποξυλο και το κοψω.Θα το εχω υποψιν για την...συντροφο,αν και ειναι νωρις ακομα

----------


## binary

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  Νεκταριε ,σχετικα με τα καλαμακια θα το κοιταξω,παντως του εχω αγορασει παιχνιδι απο pet και μεχρι τωρα δεν ασχολειται καθολου.
> Τις πατηθρες ηθελα να τις βαλω παραλληλα αλλα δεν ταιριαζουν σε αυτο το κλουβι,ισως παρω σκουποξυλο και το κοψω.Θα το εχω υποψιν για την...συντροφο,αν και ειναι νωρις ακομα


Να εισαι καλα.
Οταν μπορεσεις, παρε του ενα σουπιοκοκκαλο - του ειναι απαραιτητο. Ξυλα χοντρα εχω απο τον δικο μου τον Σενεγαλης που δεν τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει και ειναι αρκετα χοντρα ωστε να 'αγκαλιασει' σωστα το ποδι του το ξυλο. Εαν εισαι απο Αθηνα στειλε PM και στα δινω. Επισης καλο θα ειναι να παρεις ενα Wormmiddel για αποπαρασιτωση.

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρά το νέο σπιτάκι. Φαίνεται αρκετά ψηλο. :Happy0159:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Φαινεται πολυ καλο το καινουργιο κλουβι! Μια χαρα! 

Απο παιχνιδια να προτιμας τα πλαστικα. Χειροποιητα με καλαμακια νομιζω ειναι τα ιδανικα γιατι τρελενονται να τα μασανε χωρις να μπορουν ομως να κοψουν κομματι. Τα σκοινενια ειναι παρα πολυ επικινδυνα γιατι μπορει να καταπιουν ινες και να τους δημιουργηθει σοβαρο προβλημα. Παρομοιος κινδυνος υπαρχει και με τα ξυλινα που μπορουν να τα μαδησουν και να καταπιουν κομματακια.

Σχετικα με τις πατηθρες καλυτερα ειναι μη διασταυρωνονται για τους λογους που αναφερθηκαν. Αντι για παραλληλα δοκιμασε να τις βαλεις καθετα στο κλουβι αμα χωρανε. Το ξυλο απο το σκουποξυλο ειναι αρκετα χοντρο για τα ποδια των κοκατιλ. Μπορεις να ψαξεις σε καταστημα με δομικα υλικα για καβιλιες (καμια φορα τις βρισκεις σε καταστηματα με ειδη ζωγραφικης). Επισης να βαλεις πατηθρες με διαφορετικα παχη ωστε να ξεπιανονται τα ποδια του κοκατιλ σου. Μπορεις ακομα να χρησιμοποιησεις φυσικα κλαδια μετα απο καταλληλη επεξεργασια. Υπαρχει και θεμα στο φορουμ, αν μπορει καποιος ας σου το στειλει. Ισιες ξυλινες αλλα και ετοιμα κλαδια μπορεις να βρεις και σε πετ-σοπ αμα δε θες να μπεις σε φασαρια.

----------


## xrisam

Επειδη οι φωτογραφίες του άρθρου εχουν ενα προβληματάκι παραθέτω φωτογραφίες του Ανδρέα *(amastro)

*
*Φέτος μόνο πατήθρες*

----------


## gtsaka

Ναι ειναι ανετο το κλουβι χωρις να χανεται μεσα οπως πριν,και το ανοιγμα αναμεσα στα καγκελα ειναι σωστο.Ται πατηθρες τις εβαλα παραλληλα διαγωνια,δεν χωραγαν αλλιως.Κοιταξα στις συσκευασιες με καλαμακια και δεν ειδα καπποια να γραφεο μη τοξικα οπως μου ειπε ο Νεκταριος,ειναι ασφαλες να παρω οτι καλαμακια ναναι?
Χρυσα αυτες οι πατηθρες ειναι ωραιες αλλα ταιριαζουν για το ποδι του κοκατιλ?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δε νομιζω να υπαρχουν τοξικα καλαμακια! Ολα φτιαχνονται απο πλαστικο καταλληλο για τροφιμα. Οι πατηθρες στις εικονες ειναι πολυ καλες γιατι εχουν κυμαινομενο παχος που ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τα πτηνα. Το μεσο παχος τους ειναι οκ για κοκατιλ.

----------


## gtsaka

Πηρα αυτες τις ξυλινες πατηθρες κλαδια.Ειναι πολυ ωραιες και νομιζω οτι τις βολευτηκε κιολας.Σκεφτομαι αν χρειαζοντε και οι 2 στο κλουβι η να αφηνα μονο την μια.Στην πανω οταν ανεβαινει βρισκει η ουρα του στα καγκελα,αλλα αν την φερω προς το κεντρο θα ειναι ακριβως πανω απο την αλλη.
Σχετικα με την εξημερωση συμβαινει το εξης.Αν τον βγαλω εξω με τροπο χωρις να τον γραπωσω,για να μη τρομαξει,συμπεριφερεται αρκετα καλα.Ειναι επιφυλακτικος μεν,αλλα καθεται και στο χερι και δεχεται και αρκετα χαδια.Πιο πολυ θα ελεγα τα ανεχεται προς το παρων,καθεται και στο δαχτυλο,οπως ειπα ομως ειναι επιφυλακτικοε και λιγο φοβισμενος.Απο το χερι τρωει κανονικα.Οταν ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι,ειναι πιο δυσκολο να τον πλησιασω.Ισως νιωθει ασφαλεια επειδη ειναι ο χωρος του.Τρωει κανονικα κεχρι απο το χερι,αλλα αν πας να τον χαιδεψεις απομακρυνεται και κανει μια κινηση σνα να θελει να δαγκωσει(αν και δεν δαγκωνει καθολου δυνατα ο καημενος).Ολο αυτο με μπερδευει και δεν ξερω σε τι σταδιο ειμαστε ακριβως,να τον βγαζω εξω η να τον προσεγγθχω μονο στο κλουβι προς το παρων.Παντως σημερα ειχαμε μια προοδο και μεσα στο κλουβι.Καποια στιγμη ανεβηκε μονος του στο χερι μου και ετρωγε,και δεχτηκε καποια απαλα χαδια με το δαχτυλο στην πλατη.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οι πατηθρες ειναι πολυ καλες. Ειναι καλυτερα να τις κρατησεις και τις δυο ωστε να εχει να κινειται μεσα στο κλουβι και να βαλεις παιχνιδακια κοντα και στις δυο. Δοκιμασε να εβαζες τη μια καθετα. 

Φαινεται να τα πατε σχετικα καλα. Οσο δεν το πιεζεις και πας με το ρυθμο του θα τα πατε ακομα καλυτερα. Αυτο που λες μπορει να συμβαινει γιατι καμια φορα οταν ειναι αγχωμενα ή σαστισμενα τα κοκατιλ δεχονται πραγματα που αμα ηταν ηρεμα δε θα τα δεχονταν. Δηλαδη το γεγονος οτι το χαιδευεις οσο ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι και το δεχεται δεν ειναι κατι θετικο σε αυτη τη φαση οπως το περιγραφεις. Οταν ειναι στο κλουβι του και νιωθει πιο ανετα κατανοεις καλυτερα το σταδιο στο οποιο βρισκεται η σχεση σας και απ'οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμο να δεχτει χαδια. Οταν θα ειναι ετοιμο να δεχτει χαδια θα τα απολαμβανει εμφανως. Οποτε καλυτερα να μη δοκιμασεις να το ξαναχαιδεψεις εκτος κλουβιου. Αν και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα οταν συνηθισει λιγο την εξοδο απο το κλουβι και νιωσει πιο οικεια θα αρχισει να μη σε αφηνει να το χαιδευεις και να σου ορμαει οπως οταν ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι. Εφοσον ανεβαινει στο δαχτυλο σου συνεχισε να τον βγαζεις αλλα μην το χαιδευεις αμα δειχνει φοβισμενο ή σαστισμενο. Οταν χαλαρωσει και ειναι ανετο με το χερι μπορει ακομα και το ιδιο να σου ζητησει χαδια σκυβοντας το κεφαλακι του. Τελος να μην το χαιδευεις στην πλατη. Το διεγειρεις σεξουαλικα και ειναι κατι που δε θελεις. Τα χαδια ειναι καλο να τα περιοριζουμε στο κεφαλι και στο λαιμο.

Θες να μας πεις τι διατροφη του παρεχεις; Επισης για υποστρωμα τι εβαλες;

----------


## xrisam

Ωραίες οι πατήθρες σου. Θα δεις και με το καιρό αν χρειαστεί αλλη διαρύθμιση το κλουβί.

Περιμένουμε και αλλες φωτογραφίες απο το κουκλάκι σου.

Για το θέμα της εξημέρωσης ηθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως πας να το χαιδέψεις βραδυνή ώρα και για αυτό είναι φοβισμένο? Και τα δικά μου το πιο πιθανό είναι να με δαγκώσουν...

----------


## gtsaka

Καλημερα
Απολογουμαι,δεν ειχα δει τα τελευταια σα μυνηματα.Περιμενα να εχω καποια προοδο για να γραψω,κατι που οντως συμβαινει.Καταρχην εχουμε λυσει κατα καποιο τροπο το προβλημα του μεσα εξω.Ανεβαινει στο χερι και μεσστο κλουβι,οταν κραταω κεχρι,η αρκει να το βλεπει απο μακρια,τον βγαζω ανετα εξω και ειναι αρκετα ηρεμος.Οσο τον ταιζω δεχεται χαδια,αν και δεν φαινεται να το απολαμβανει,και γενικα εχουμε "επαφη".Χωρις το κεχρι τα πραγματα ειναι λιγοτερο καλα,αλλα και παλι καλυτερα απο πριν.Πολλες φορες οταν με βλεπει φωναζει και σκαρφαλωνει στα καγκελα για να τον βγαλω και να τον ταισω.Πολλες φορες βγαινει μονος του στην πορτα που την εχω ανοιχτη και κοντοστεκεται.Αυτα που με προβληματιζουν αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι τα εξης.1.πως θα τον κανω να μην εξαρταται η συμπεριφορα του απενατι μου τοσοπολυ αο το κεχρι?.2.Πολλες φορες φωναζει κατα τη διαρεκια της μερας.Οταν ειμαι σπιτι και τον βγαζω και παιζουμε και τον ταιζω μετα σταματαει,αλλα καμμια φορα αυτο δεν ειναι αρκετο,Για ποιον αλλο λογο μπορει να φωναζει?τι μπόρω να κανω για αυτο?
οταν λειπω τα παιδια του ανοιγουν την πορτα και τον ταιζουν,αλλα δισταζουν να τον βγαλουν εξω,και εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θελω οσο δεν ειμαι εκει.Επισης του εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα παιχνιδια,αλλα δεν ασχολειται καθολου,πλαστικες μπαλες κτλ.

----------


## gtsaka

Για υποστρωμα βαζω πελετ.Σπορους δινω το ετοιμο μειγμα της verselle Laga για κοκατιλ,που απο οτι ακουω εναι κορυφαιο,και εχειπαρα πολλα ειδη σπορων.Αυγοτροφη φτιαχνω μονος μου,και εχει γινει αποδεχτη,σε αντιθεση με οτι λαχανικα του εχω δωσει τα οποια δεν τα δοκιμαζει.Κατι αλλο...,μερικες φορες τα μεσημερια κοιμαται βαζει το κεφαλι μεσα στα φτερα.?Ειναι φυσιολογικο να ξεκουραζεται ετσι το μεσημερι?και για ποση ωρα?Μηπως δεν κοιμαται καλα το βραδυ?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα συνηθισει σταδιακα τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα. Θα μπορουσες ισως να εδινες ως συμπληρωμα οργανικη, χωρις προσθετα τροφη πελλετ.
Ειναι φυσιολογικο να βαζει το κεφαλι του στα φτερα του για να παρει εναν υπνακο κατα τη διαρκεια της μερα, ειδικα τα μεσημερια. Μαλιστα οταν ειναι συννεφιασμενος και βροχερος ο καιρος, ειναι πιο νωχελικα και βαριεστημενα και μπορει να κοιμουνται περισσοτερο μεσα στη μερα. Βεβαια θα μπορουσε οντως να μην κοιμαται καλα το βραδυ αλλα σ'αυτη την περιπτωση θα ηταν νυσταγμενο και νευρικο ολη τη μερα. Παιχνιδια εβαλες στο κλουβι ωστε να απασχολειται;

----------


## gtsaka

Του εχω βαλει παιχνιδια,ειδικα κατι μπαλες με κουδουνακι μεσα δεν ασχολειται καθολου.Του ειχα βαλει και λιγο κεχρι μεσα στην μπαλα για να του κινησει το ενδιαφερον αλλα ματαια.Δεν ξερω τιπαιχνιδι θα μπορουσε να του κινησει το ενδιαφερον

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μην τα αποσυρεις κατευθειαν. Θελουν λιγο χρονο ωστε να τα συνηθισουν και να ασχοληθουν μαζι τους.

----------

